# Tips hints añd ideas wanted



## blossom43 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi folks, I have just completed my first ever self build camper and am very proud of my creation. We have six weeks to put her into action and would like añy hints or tips on wild camping, we would like to be able to just be free and spend time around the coast or anywhere near water as I am an avid fishermen. 
Blossom is a very different van and has some fantastic paintwork outside of which I will share some pics of soon as I find ou5 how to post. Any help gratefully received, looking forward to hearing from folks soon


----------



## Devadave (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi
Welcome to the group, as with all things the more you put in...the more you get out!

Use the POI to get the wildcamping locations and on ya go... You have to be a full member but the fee is soon recovered with the fab places the other members have found for you..

My tip is carry some cable ties and gaffa tape! :juggle::idea:


----------



## blossom43 (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for that one, now full member and app downloaded so will rumage on there. Cable ties and gaffer tape locked and loaded


----------



## CAL (Jul 17, 2015)

Just get out and enjoy those POI's. I'm off Sat back to the Lake District for a week, won't spend a penny on sites, it's great.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi and welcome along to the site, lots of help on here for any specific questions with things your stuck on. If wilding quite a lot a top quality battery meter is a must to protect them from discharge. Good hand held versions are relatively cheap ( I paid £30 and it does lots of things besides) the built in versions are way over priced. The standard units built in nearly all vans are in my opinion not good enough.


----------



## derathe (Jul 17, 2015)

Fuses and spare bulbs......and salt n pepper!


----------



## derathe (Jul 17, 2015)

and a check list of all the bits to turn off/on, raise and lock etc before heading out


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 17, 2015)

Whaaat???? Just get in yer van and drive only thing that's important is money for diesel owt you forget just beg, buy or borrow and no stealing its naughty, welcome and enjoy.


----------



## caledonia (Jul 17, 2015)

Fill water and empty loo whenever you can, oh and never eat yellow snow.


----------



## Shockingdog (Jul 17, 2015)

*Hint*

Welcome to the forum. My tips - keep a wind up torch in the van.A battery torch is always flat when you need it.Dont  use big towels from home.They take far to long to dry.Use small hand towels,If you shower use a flannel to dry yourself first then the small hand towel to finish off.
Good luck with your van.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 17, 2015)

make sure all bulbs in van and running lights are smd/led ,volt meters are around £2 from ebay i have two mounted in dash ,one for start and other for service plus a solar panel is good anything from about 80w up & split regulator so both will get charged ,more important have a good time.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jul 17, 2015)

Cheap honeycomb rubber mats are good for parking on on wet grass or muddy ground, and cos they are cheap, it doesn't matter too much if you drive off and forget them.

Make sure you have a carbon monoxide alarm, just so that you can say you have one when everyone warn you about the risks of carbon monoxide (mine has never gone off in 3 years but according to a lot of folk I'd be dead without one).

Make a note of your vehicle's height, width and length and either commit to memory or keep on dashboard for low bridges / height barriers or narrow roads etc. 

A Canal and Rivers Trust key is useful so that you can use canal facilities - water, rubbish and toilet disposal etc. A 6 foot length if hosepipe with a screw on fitting for tap is useful, as are a couple of collapsible water carriers and a foldaway luggage trolley or granny shopping trolley - my trolley is used loads, not only for portering water containers, or full toilet cassette, but also for taking laundry to launderette,  carrying sacks of dog food / charcoal / firewood etc.

During every trip keep 2 lists... one for things you don't need and can leave at home in future, one for things you do need but haven't brought. 

A 12v battery charger and decent rechargeable AA and AAA batteries for torches, radio, LED fairy lights etc will save money in long run. 

If you haven't already done so, fit a solar panel - this is actually my top tip. It was life changing for me, allowing me to watch TV / DVDs, play music for hours for most of the year, and to recharge the evergrowing collection of gadgets (laptop, tablet, mobile, mifi) without having to run the engine. 

Have a emergency plan eg, breakdown cover, a grab bag of essential overnight kit including cash to pay a farmer with tractor to tow you out of mud etc (breakdown won't rescue you if you are off public highway), a physical list of important phone numbers or info, carry enough tinned food to last a couple of days, make sure you have wellies / walking boots, and waterproofs. 

Remember that in lovely isolated remote locations or in picturesque valleys or forests, there is often no mobile signal. So be prepared to hoof it to get help if necessary. Until I got my solar panel I always carried a spare battery with a small solar trickle charger and jump leads. 

My voltage display meter is essential for instant visual checking not only battery states, but also charging levels both from solar and engine running and should be a good way of knowing if I ever get alternator problems. It's just a simple digital display unit, a few quid off eBay. It's also good for checking how much draw different electrical items take from the battery. Might be worth fitting an on/off switch for it as at night the display gives off a fair bit of light. 

That's all for now, mainly based on my experiences. Sorry if some of it is obvious.


----------



## pughed2 (Jul 17, 2015)

*wildcamping*

organise your charging facility (alternator) on the vehicle to recharge your leisure battery, and amenities like phone and wi fi tablets.........this completely avoids any need to hook up etc, use a water butt with tap on the drainer so avoiding using the leisure battery, and use 50p 3 led pushlights from the poundshop wherever you need light which will save your leisure battery, and the tiny batteries used last several months in most locations........steve bristol


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 17, 2015)

Just use everything in your vehicle, that's what it is for. Water pump, lights, shower , if you have them use them. No need to rough it.
That's what they are for, if nothing else you will find out how long your leisure battery will last and you can then decide if you need solar and / or an additional battery.
I use everything, fitted a solar panel and extra battery and now have everything in motorhome that I have at home including Sky TV.  This time of year have no problems with power even if static for days on end.
Winter is another matter so I carry a generator.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jul 17, 2015)

If your van is now ready go away for the weekend somewhere local don,t go too far you can try out your camper and decide if every thing is as you thought it to be or do you need to make alterations.  A couple of overnight or weekend trips will give you some idea if all is working as you wanted

Alf



blossom43 said:


> Hi folks, I have just completed my first ever self build camper and am very proud of my creation. We have six weeks to put her into action and would like añy hints or tips on wild camping, we would like to be able to just be free and spend time around the coast or anywhere near water as I am an avid fishermen.
> Blossom is a very different van and has some fantastic paintwork outside of which I will share some pics of soon as I find ou5 how to post. Any help gratefully received, looking forward to hearing from folks soon


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jul 17, 2015)

I am amused by how many wild campers carry all their home baggage with them? I thought that was the point .......to get away from it all. I have no tv, no radio and no laptop.


----------



## blossom43 (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the advice folks, I have used blossom a few times for weekend f8shing sessions and all seems to work well. I have 2 bats installed and like idea of solar charg currently runs off alternator via split charge system I installed, anyone recommend a good solar charger?
Also wife likes to keep up with soaps so any advice on TV Ariel to buy to keep her happy. Hàve volt meter attached to batts. And plenty of charge points fitted already, heard about batt charger that runs off leisure batts anyone got one of these? Are they worth money and time to fit?
Want to put some pics of blossom on here but not sure how any tips? Just want to show off my handy work  
Again thanks folks


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jul 17, 2015)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I am amused by how many wild campers carry all their home baggage with them? I thought that was the point .......to get away from it all. I have no tv, no radio and no laptop.



Some wild campers don't have a home...


----------



## Asterix (Jul 17, 2015)

Ensure fridge door is secure before emergency braking!!


----------



## jeanette (Jul 17, 2015)

Don't forget bags for your rubbish shockingdog says have a wind up torch you can also get wind up radios


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 17, 2015)

NEVER Forget the can opener,bottle opener and corkscrew!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum and my tip, come to Wales.


----------

